# Flagging Jugs



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I am going to make some flagging jugs from pvc and pool noodles. I have looked online and found some are 19-20" long with about 9-10" of foam. I have also seen some that are about 12" long with about 6" of foam. I would prefer the short ones due to storage but was wondering how well they would work. I am only going to have one hook per jug at about 6-10 feet deep. My concern is with the shorter ones when someone goes by them will the wake cause them to flag? Also what are the lengths yall use? 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I use 18" with a 10'' float,30ft of line weighted with about .5 lb. on the bottom,It will still flag with a fish on.If you want to go shallow just put a loop in your depth,i ALSO HAVE SOME 2" PVC 10" filled with foam that works great too.


----------



## today1 (Dec 14, 2009)

go to willie fishing noodle.com they have the best price on the white foam we have found, I second head shakers design, mine are the same way, one hook we have found works well. If they flag from a wake just set them i the stumps that will detur anyone getting too close, although they do get hung up though. best of luck ! It's fixing to be on like popcorn a couple of more weeks. YAHOO!


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

their is a add on craiglist for the floats with out hooks for 6.00 in the sporting section


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Rkerhs

Email me at [email protected] and I will help you out with how to build these.

www.jugfishing.net and www.juglines.com are both my websites.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine are about 14 inches long and they will flag if there is excess boat traffic and also extremely windy days with 1 foot +/- waves.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I use a "Keep It Simple Stupid" method.

I buy 1 liter pvc bottles with sealed caps online. Bottlesolutions.com. They come 25 in a bag for $0.52 each. They are hard and very tough. The bright white ones are my choice. Easy to write on the gear tag data also.

I fish 48" below the float with a 1/4 once barrel sinker about 6" above a 5/0 circle hook.

The make up is simple. I tie the # 28 black tarred line around the bottle neck with a double cove hitch and over hand cinch.
Tie a single over hand knot about 6" above the free end.
Thread the line through the sinker.
Tie another over hand knot just below the sinker so it can not slide up or down.
Thread the free end through the hook eye from the back to the front.
Tie an oystermans knot in the end of the line and pull very tight. Trim the excess line below the knot.
Note the line is not tied firmly to the hook. The line can spin in the hook eye but the oystermans knot will not pull through the eye. This acts as a swivel. I have caught fish up to 35 pounds and have never had a hook pull off.

Total cost per jugline:

bottle 0.52
line 0.02
sinker 0.24
5/0 hook 0.19 
total 0.97

I normally fish about two dozen strung out about 100 yards apart. If the fishing is fast maybe less bottles at a closer spacing.

These bright white jugs are easy to see. They only flag when a decent fish in hooked but I normally run my jugs starting at the set out point and pick up each one and rebait as I go. I only break the routine if one breaks out of the line and bolts across the lake. 

I have about 50 plus jugs on hand at less than the cost of 10 complicated pvc/noddle rigs. At less than a dollar a bottle you can afford to loose a few. This will happen nearly every trip regardless of the type and cost.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a question about tagging the jugs. I have my name and address on each one I have put out. However, in reading the rules, it looks like you have to have the date you put them out on the jug as well. 

Can someone please confirm?


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

akw96 said:


> I have a question about tagging the jugs. I have my name and address on each one I have put out. However, in reading the rules, it looks like you have to have the date you put them out on the jug as well.
> 
> Can someone please confirm?


Yes the TPWD regulations state that the date is required.

rk as far as making the jugs 12" long, I have never tried but mine are 20" long and they will sometimes flag with a boat wake so I would assume that these would too. I can see that 12" jugs could be stored much easier. If you try it please let me know the outcome.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I made 5 of them 18" long with 9" foam and 4" of 1/2" rebar. And one 12" long with 6" foam. Set them out in La over the weekend with not much luck. Only one cat Sunday that was about 15lbs. He took the 18" jug across the intercostal. The flagging jugs worked well, and are very easy to see. I will be making more of the 18" ones. The 12" keep flagging with boat traffic.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Date- my understanding is the date is good for thirty days ie 3/1/10 date is good until the end of March.


----------

